

Ask HN: why do linkedin urls contain *1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1 ..? - kal00ma


======
alt_
Some kind of flow history: [http://www.quora.com/What-do-the-strange-
characters-in-Linke...](http://www.quora.com/What-do-the-strange-characters-
in-LinkedIn-URLs-stand-for)

Since it is for internal use, I doubt you'll get a more detailed explanation.

------
willvarfar
I recall its to prevent XSS attacks.

I'd be most interested if someone can explain clearly what part it plays,
though.

------
helveticaman
Maybe someone was slightly too clever, too clever by half, or not clever at
all.

------
shellehs
this is not only on Linkedin, I have seen other url like this. Too interested
in the answer.

